# Pressure Cookers



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I Got a Pressure Cooker about a year ago and decided to start using it. Does anyone use one and What do you cook in it??

Would apreciate any Recipes or ideas....................Thanks


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Can some fish in that thing!!! Look up Canned Mullet in the search and you should find some ideas.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

You can cook about anything in it from Vegetables to Meats. I use to cook Squirrels in one and they were not like any fried squirrel you ever tasted. The bones are on the bottom of the meat and the meat is tender and not gammey at all. The best thing is the cooking time is greatly reduced from the pressure as it makes the boiling point higher than 212 degrees.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Yea they are great for cooking but read about it first because they are under pressure and if not handled right, might explode. At least thats what momma always told me. Heck maybe she was just tryin to keep me outta the kitchen.


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

google up pressure cookers reciepies, I just bought one and have canned some mullet. Its a good way to cook, if you like steamed vegies.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

After reading the canned Mullet thread I have thought about getting a pressure cooker. I did a bunch of research, I wentto Amazon.com and bought a book on it and it just arrived. There are several books on the subject like "Canning for Dummies", ect., ect. The books are under $15 including shipping and I consider it a cheap investment toread up onbefore you get into the expense of a nice canning set up. I am personally looking at the "All American pressure cooker / canner" because of there reputation,size choices, metal to metal lid seal, pressure gauge, adjustable pressure relief valve, ect. Good luck and let us know how it goes for you. Tight lines, T


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

I love to use it for various means.... beans, venison, chicken.....use imagination and stay near by. always follow directions. It is safe if you monitor it. AND TASTY>>>> just never for steamed veggies:banghead


----------



## Horse in around (Jan 1, 2008)

We have canning for over 20 years. Just do it. It is very easy to master and lots of fun to eat what you have canned. Good luck and let us know how you do.:clap


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

They are great to boil p nuts in as well.


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

DITTO: All The Above. We use ours for mullet. comes out somewhere between salmon and tuna. All kinds of wild meat. There is a post last night about cooking venison ribs. This is a great way to get them tinder. Most any meat that tends to come out tough, will be more tender if you pressure it for a few minutes. 

Stop by the canning area of your favorite store, and you can pick up a copy of the "Ball canning book". It will tell you about canning meat with pressure cookers.THE WHY, AND HOW.

If you ever travel out west to camp in the mountains take one. Once I boiled red beans for three days before they were done enough for chili. 10,000ft. The water just didn't get hot enough. Next time I will take the Pressure cooker.

:usaflag


----------



## jcooper85 (Jul 23, 2009)

+1 on the squirrel. I usuallycut my squirrrels up in pieces, i.e. legs and back, pop them in the pressure cookerand add my seasoning. Let em cook for about 10 mins.Take them out. Batter them up,brown them in a skillet. Add a side of mashed potatoeswithcountry gravy and a biscuit. My mouths watering just thinking about it!


----------

